# I get tips on Pool rides by going above and beyond



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Most pool passengers understand when I tell them that I don't get paid to stop at 7 11 or make multiple stops (even though I do, but they don't know that)
I turn a Pool ride with a convenience store stop or additional drop off into a $5 tip and an educated passenger. I never pick up the second passenger anyway because I have no incentive to do so


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> *Most pool passengers understand when I tell them that I don't get paid to stop at 7 11 or make multiple stops (even though I do, but they don't know that)*
> I turn a Pool ride with a convenience store stop or additional drop off into a $5 tip and an educated passenger. I never pick up the second passenger anyway because I have no incentive to do so


So you lie to get tipped? What a g'uber....


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Havoc said:


> So you lie to get tipped? What a g'uber....


Either that or get a bad rating by being strict with Uber Pool rules


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Either that or get a bad rating by being strict with Uber Pool rules


When I had UberPool on my account, I was strict with the rules. You want an additional stop then you should have paid for it.


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

I got 1 stared for refusing to wait at a gas station on a pool going like a mile away to final destination. I'm not wasting 30 mins of my life for 2 bucks.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

How cute, he thinks $0.09 a minute (after Uber fees - $5.40 an hour) is getting paid...


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Most pool passengers understand when I tell them that I don't get paid to stop at 7 11 or make multiple stops (even though I do, but they don't know that)
> I turn a Pool ride with a convenience store stop or additional drop off into a $5 tip and an educated passenger. I never pick up the second passenger anyway because I have no incentive to do so


Your a dummy for even taking pool , and you have to make up some bullchit to get a tip? Just beg


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

crazytown said:


> Your a dummy for even taking pool , and you have to make up some bullchit to get a tip? Just beg


I make Pool work for me. I go the long way and never pick up a second pax unless surge is higher. I love the 2 minute cancel. And now, charging for services that are included with an Uber X fare. 
There were times I wish an X fare was a Pool so I could "include the tip" by going the long way without charging the passengers more


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> I make Pool work for me. I go the long way and never pick up a second pax unless surge is higher. I love the 2 minute cancel. And now, charging for services that are included with an Uber X fare.
> There were times I wish an X fare was a Pool so I could "include the tip" by going the long way without charging the passengers more


Pool isnt working for you. Its still stupid. Even an unmatched pool pays less than an X.

You came here for a pat on the back but we all think you are a fool


----------

